# Walnut Score!!



## Steve in VA (Apr 23, 2019)

Had an opportunity to get some walnut this afternoon. Spent a good bit of the day cutting it, then waxed the ends and cut sides. Overall I'm very pleased and looking forward to turning some. 

I have it stacked under our deck, but if anyone has tips on long term storage please let me know.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 23, 2019)

For long term outside storage I would seal anything that has ben cut with a saw as well as the ends. Congrats on the score, turns wonderful when it's still green and wet.


----------



## Steve in VA (Apr 23, 2019)

woodtickgreg said:


> For long term outside storage I would seal anything that has ben cut with a saw as well as the ends. Congrats on the score, turns wonderful when it's still green and wet.



Thanks Greg, and that's exactly what I did. I don't have Anchorseal, so I used paraffin wax on all cut surfaces. I melted it in a jar and then brushed it on all the cut surfaces. Hopefully that will suffice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 23, 2019)

Keep the sun off it too....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DKMD (Apr 23, 2019)

Sweet! When I’ve tried to keep walnut in log form, the sapwood seems to get muddy... not sure if it’s just my shop environment or what?
I generally try to rough stuff out as quickly as I can.

BTW, lemon juice is good for getting rid of the purple fingers...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## William Tanner (Apr 23, 2019)

Hope you turn some while wet.


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Apr 23, 2019)

Nice score! Should make some really nice projects. Walnut is very forgiving when it comes to drying. If you get it sealed and keep it out of the sun you should not have problems with it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 24, 2019)

Nice score! You will enjoy turning! Chuck


----------



## Tim Carter (Apr 24, 2019)

There's a fair amount of sapwood in those pieces. If you can get it to spalt, the results are worth it!


----------



## Steve in VA (Apr 24, 2019)

Tim Carter said:


> There's a fair amount of sapwood in those pieces. If you can get it to spalt, the results are worth it!



Thanks Tim! I noticed that as well but you take what you can get. I've been giving some thought on which way to turn it to get the most heartwood showing. And I've been reading up a bit on staining the sapwood to get it to match. I think the stark contrast can be interesting as well, so I'll probably try a bit of both.

Any advice on the above or how to promote spalting would be much appreciated!

Thanks everyone!

Steve


----------



## phinds (Apr 24, 2019)

Steve in VA said:


> Any advice on the above or how to promote spalting would be much appreciated!


https://www.northernspalting.com/about-us/dr-spalting/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 24, 2019)

Congrats on the walnut. Nice looking wood.


----------



## Tim Carter (Apr 25, 2019)

One way to speed up the spalting process is to put the wood in a plastic garbage bag with a cup of water, close it up and put it in a sunny corner of the yard for a month. Leave the bark on the wood. Some people also add some leaves or grass clippings. At the end of a month, check out the end grain and see if there are any lines showing or if any mushrooms have started growing. If there's nothing showing put it back in the bag and leave it for another month.

Here in S. Fla., Norfolk Island Pine will start spalting in about 30-45 days.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Bigg081 (Apr 25, 2019)

I have a great spot for long term storage. Send it on down. I’ll store it for FREE!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Apr 25, 2019)

Thanks for all the advice guys....I hope to get at least one on the lathe this weekend!!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 5, 2019)

Steve in VA said:


> I hope to get at least one on the lathe this weekend!!



How bout now?


----------



## David Hill (May 8, 2019)

That's a lot of nice projects in the offing...
If you're going to store under your deck, I think after you anchor seal the ends (at least) that I would just cover it with a tarp like a HF or Tractor Supply special.
That should keep it from drying out and will promote spalting (I just _know _that).
Watch the bugs---at least down here the BIG beetles (that have big grubs) like it as much as they like Mesquite.
BTW---I'd be willing to trade Mesquite piece for piece with you. Let me know if interested.


----------



## Steve in VA (May 9, 2019)

David Hill said:


> That's a lot of nice projects in the offing...
> If you're going to store under your deck, I think after you anchor seal the ends (at least) that I would just cover it with a tarp like a HF or Tractor Supply special.
> That should keep it from drying out and will promote spalting (I just _know _that).
> Watch the bugs---at least down here the BIG beetles (that have big grubs) like it as much as they like Mesquite.
> BTW---I'd be willing to trade Mesquite piece for piece with you. Let me know if interested.



Thanks David and sorry for the delay in getting back to you. I've been traveling for work this week. Happy to work something out with you. I'll send you a PM


----------



## T. Ben (Jul 23, 2019)

Well instead of starting my own I’ll just add to this thread. Some storms came through the area a little south of @Sprung, and a friend of mine had this get blown down,thankfully it missed the shed. The power company came out yesterday and now it’s waiting for me to pickup this weekend.


----------



## Steve in VA (Jul 23, 2019)

If it had to come down, at least it missed the shed and someone will get some nice wood out of it!

Good luck and have fun processing it!


----------



## T. Ben (Jul 23, 2019)

Thanks,now I have to figure where to store it. I’m glad I looked around before asking my questions,most were answered in this thread.


----------



## Sprung (Jul 24, 2019)

T. Ben said:


> Well instead of starting my own I’ll just add to this thread. Some storms came through the area a little south of @Sprung, and a friend of mine had this get blown down,thankfully it missed the shed. The power company came out yesterday and now it’s waiting for me to pickup this weekend.
> 
> View attachment 169061



You going to drop me off some? 

And, what storm? I've been out of town for 10 days, so I have no idea what has transpired here in our area the last 10 days, lol. Pulled in the driveway a little over an hour ago - house is still standing, so nothing too serious, lol.


----------



## T. Ben (Jul 25, 2019)

Last Friday or Saturday,I talked to my buddy on saturday, a pretty good storm went through just south of windom. He had heard reports of wind gusts up to 80mph. And funny you should say that,I was thinking about that. I was hoping to have time to cut some blanks for the coffee cups before I got ahold of you,just haven’t had time this week.


----------



## Sprung (Jul 25, 2019)

Drove through that area, coming up 71 from I-90 last night, but didn't see signs of a recent storm. Of course, it was also dark and I was more concerned about keeping watch for willdlife, lol. Haven't had the chance to talk to anyone since we got home either.

I'm quite busy the next days/this weekend, but if I'm home, you're welcome to stop by if you're passing through!


----------



## T. Ben (Jul 25, 2019)

I won’t have the wood ready for the cups so it won’t be but a quick howdy,and depending on how much I get from my buddy, I’ll let you know when I’ll be cruising by and drop some off.


----------



## Sprung (Jul 25, 2019)

Troy, I was only teasing you about dropping some off, lol!  Besides, I have a small, but growing, pile of log shorts that I need to process. I am at the point where if I add more to the pile before I process what's there, I'll be using that pile to build the doghouse I'll be sent to sleep in!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## T. Ben (Jul 25, 2019)

Sprung said:


> Troy, I was only teasing you about dropping some off, lol!  Besides, I have a small, but growing, pile of log shorts that I need to process. I am at the point where if I add more to the pile before I process what's there, I'll be using that pile to build the doghouse I'll be sent to sleep in!


Lol,I figured as much,I thought it would be a good excuse to stop by.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 26, 2019)

Sprung said:


> Troy, I was only teasing you about dropping some off, lol!  Besides, I have a small, but growing, pile of log shorts that I need to process. I am at the point where if I add more to the pile before I process what's there, I'll be using that pile to build the doghouse I'll be sent to sleep in!




You too?!


----------



## T. Ben (Jul 28, 2019)

Picked up the walnut yesterday,could have taken more but my new chainsaw was acting up,first time I’ve had any kind of problem with, but what I did get will last for awhile. Wasn’t the only score,which is why we got to Sandborn so late yesterday so I didn’t get to meet @Sprung yesterday. Picked up two tool box’s full of tools,guy was going to give it to me for nothing,so I gave him $100 for it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## T. Ben (Jul 29, 2019)

I’m not sure what to do with this? Was thinking about cutting it off at the line.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Aug 4, 2019)

T. Ben said:


> I’m not sure what to do with this? Was thinking about cutting it off at the line.
> 
> View attachment 169384
> 
> View attachment 169385



I'd go at *least* 3" above the line to get away from the branch knot / pith a little more. Plus you might see if any of the break has fractures that reached your cut line. Machined ends are easier to seal for sure....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 4, 2019)

T. Ben said:


> View attachment 169300



I like that Mossberg sticker. I have a few mossies....


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 4, 2019)

That doesn't look like it wanted to come down easily. I have always read/heard not to turn stressed/cracked wood from a storm. It may explode on the lathe.
so.....be careful.


----------



## T. Ben (Aug 4, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> I like that Mossberg sticker. I have a few mossies....


I’ve got one mossberg 12g, it’s been an unbelievable shotgun,it’s been run over by a tractor,dropped and at times not properly taken care of and has never failed me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben (Aug 4, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> That doesn't look like it wanted to come down easily. I have always read/heard not to turn stressed/cracked wood from a storm. It may explode on the lathe.
> so.....be careful.


I won’t be doing anything with that piece for awhile.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben (Aug 4, 2019)

I did cut an end off of one log,it was partially cut through,and started this for the guy I got the wood from.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------

